# Something I've noticed with local metalcore bands live.



## JEngelking (Mar 26, 2013)

So at some local shows I've gone in the past few months, I noticed that the guitarists like to keep either reverb or delay absolutely cranked on their amps through the whole set. Considering how frequently breakdowns occur, you'd think that the tone should be tight for this, but nooo, the ringing out of reverb/delay continues. Obviously, on record the rhythm guitar will pretty much never have reverb or delay on it, or at least not that excessive. I've also seen larger acts live in the same genre (i.e. Memphis May Fire, ETID), and didn't notice them putting effects on the rhythm tone. 

Is something that just happens with a select couple bands that I've seen, or has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## KillerStephen (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know of any bands that do that.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Mar 26, 2013)

No offense intended, but one would have to be pretty high on krokodil to even think about putting delay on breakdowns.


----------



## Char2000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thats weird, is the feedback time the same throughout the whole set as well?


----------



## wrongnote85 (Mar 26, 2013)

no, must be a chicago thing.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 26, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> No offense intended, but one would have to be pretty high on krokodil to even think about putting delay on breakdowns.



I agree, it's pretty odd.



Char2000 said:


> Thats weird, is the feedback time the same throughout the whole set as well?



Yeah, I haven't noticed them mess with it at all.

My assumption is they like that it fattens up the tone a bit, but it just ends up getting muddied easily. There's one band that's more deathcore, and they play in drop godknowswhat with nice half stacks, and then what coulda been a decent tone gets screwed up by a fair amount of reverb.


----------



## Char2000 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like they have a few things to learn but hey, if thats what they and the fans like ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## Moolaka (Mar 28, 2013)

I play with a slight bit of reverb. My Randall's top end becomes much less boring and harsh, I can also scoop my mids a bit more without disappearing from the mix. 

At the last local show I went to a band did that, well one guitarist cranked his reverb and the other was obviously out of tune. They weren't very good to begin with, but the reverb didn't help.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 28, 2013)

Moolaka said:


> I play with a slight bit of reverb. My Randall's top end becomes much less boring and harsh, I can also scoop my mids a bit more without disappearing from the mix.
> 
> At the last local show I went to a band did that, well one guitarist cranked his reverb and the other was obviously out of tune. They weren't very good to begin with, but the reverb didn't help.



Yeah I agree that a touch of it can be beneficial. It's just like the latter situation you described, where it gets muddy and incomprehensible that the effect loses its touch.


----------



## goodtimes (Mar 31, 2013)

i've seen this happen a couple times. its usually just kids that don't really know what they're doing setting their amps reverb higher than what they actually need rather than intentionally doing it.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 31, 2013)

Weird.Maybe they are just noobs


----------



## Ultraussie (Mar 31, 2013)

They probally think it sounds like "Chunky" and "br00tal" when they're setting their tone at a low volume and the ammount of reverb isnt so obvious, but of course when your cranked up alittle it can sound obnoxious and also makes mistakes and whanot in your playing so much more obvious


----------



## Masc0t (Apr 8, 2013)

Its funny because most local bands I've seen bought a 6505+ and must have ran out of money. 6505+ through a bad cab (Peavey Windsor 4x12, Crate 4x12, etc), if they have a pedal it might be an ns2 or sometimes (not often) a ts9.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Apr 8, 2013)

Masc0t said:


> Its funny because most local bands I've seen bought a 6505+ and must have ran out of money. 6505+ through a bad cab (Peavey Windsor 4x12, Crate 4x12, etc), if they have a pedal it might be an ns2 or sometimes (not often) a ts9.



I once was at a local gig where the guitarist had a cranked ts9 into a cranked 5150 without a noise gate, my bet is he either works for a hearing aid company or thinks his band is Sunn O)))


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Masc0t said:


> Its funny because most local bands I've seen bought a 6505+ and must have ran out of money. 6505+ through a bad cab (Peavey Windsor 4x12, Crate 4x12, etc), if they have a pedal it might be an ns2 or sometimes (not often) a ts9.



Most bands in my play a spider 3 into a spider cab 



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 9, 2013)

cwhitey2 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Masc0t
> 
> ...






_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Double post


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> No offense intended, but one would have to be pretty high on krokodil to even think about putting delay on breakdowns.


 
Thanks for the suggestions, the next breakdown im playing will be drenched in delay.

It will be glorious.


----------



## Counterspell (Apr 16, 2013)

I would hope that the reverb knob got cranked during transport of the head to the show and no one ever noticed it was on during sound check lol? Best explanation I can think of


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 16, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> So at some local shows I've gone in the past few months, I noticed that the guitarists like to keep either reverb or delay absolutely cranked on their amps through the whole set.



I was at those same shows as you so I know what you're talking about but you missed the band names man, that explains it all. Gods of Reverb was one band and 400 Milliseconds was the other.















.......


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 17, 2013)

I just started a delaycoreband called "Regenerated Eternity".


If they are local bands, maybe they all went to that Paramore show where "The Final Riot" was recorded... Chicagoooooooooooooooooo!!!!


I hope none of those delay abusers gets famous, because Dutch kids copy everything from the USA bands and then the sonic torture starts here. We already have gigashittons of bands named "Tomorrow Dies Today" and the like. Please stop.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Apr 21, 2013)

I always keep any sorts of delay/reverb/etc off when playing live !! You need the tone tight if you're playing metalcore. Whoever's putting all that reverb either doesnt know how to configure an amp, or doesnt know what tone is


----------

